# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  आंवले का सूखा मुरब्बा बनाने की आसान विधि

## guruji

बच्चों को आंवले का मुरब्बा खाना पसन्द नहीं आता लेकिन  आंवले का सूखा मुरब्बा(आंवला कैन्डी) बड़े  मजे से खाते हैं.  आंवला में पाये जाने वाले अनेक गुण  हैं, इसमें विटामिन C  की प्रचुर मात्रा होती है, आंवला किसी भी तरह  से खाया जाए, वह हमारे  शरीर के लिये अत्यन्त लाभकारी है, आंवले से पाचन और  शरीर की प्रतिरोधक  क्षमता मजबूत होती है। इसका आयुर्वेद औषधि में काफी  मात्रा में प्रयोग  किया जाता है। यह आपको तंदुरुस्त रहने में मदद करता है।
आंवला अक्टूबर से जनवरी तक बाजार में खूब मिलता है, इस समय तो आप ताजा ताजा  आंवला  अपने रोजाना के खाने में चटनी बनाकर, आंवले तल कर या सूप में किसी  भी तरह  से प्रयोग में लाते रहिए। आंवले को विभिन्न तरीकों से सुरक्षित  रखा जाता  है जैसे आंवला पाउडर, आंवले का अचार, आंवले का मुरब्बा, आंवला  मीठी चटनी,  और आंवला कैन्डी इत्यादि।
आइये बनाना शुरू करते हैं आंवले का सूखा मुरब्बा या आंवला कैन्डी

----------


## guruji

आवश्यक सामग्री

 आंवला - 1 किलोग्राम 
चीनी - 750 ग्राम 
विधि
आंवले धो लें।

किसी बर्तन में इतना पानी डालकर उबालने रखिये कि सारे आंवले उसमें अच्छी तरह डूब सकें।

उबलते पानी में आंवले डालें और फिर से उबाल आने के बाद दो मिनट तक आंवले उबलने दें, गैस बन्द कीजिये और इन आवलों को 5 मिनट के लिये ढककर रख दीजिए। आंवलों को ठंडे पानी में मत डालें, पानी को पहले उबलने दें, तब आवंले डाले।

उबले हुये आंवले छलनी में डालकर पानी निकाल दें। ठंडा होने पर इनको हाथ से या चाकू की सहायता से काट कर फांकें अलग अलग कर लें और गुठली फैंक दें।

ये आंवले कांच के किसी बड़े बर्तन में भरिये और 650 ग्राम चीनी ऊपर से भरकर रख दें, बची हुई 100 ग्राम चीनी (आधा कप) को पीस कर रख लें।


दूसरे दिन आप देखेगे सारी चीनी घुल कर शर्बत बन चुकी है, आंवले के टुकड़े उसमें तैर रहे हैं। आप इस शर्बत को कड़छी से चला कर ढककर रख दें।

2-3 दिन बाद ये आंवले के टुकड़े शरबत में तैरने के बजाय बर्तन के तले में  नीचे बैठ जायेंगे। आंवले के अन्दर पर्याप्त मात्रा में चीनी भर चुकी है और वह भारी होकर नीचे तले में चले गये हैं।

अब इस शरबत को छलनी से छान कर अलग कर दीजिये और चलनी में आंवले के टुकड़े रह जायेंगे, अब इन टुकड़ों को थाली में फ़ैला कर धूप में सुखा लें।

इन सूखे हुये आंवले के टुकड़ों में पिसी चीनी मिलाएँ। आंवला मुरब्बा तैयार है़, इसे आप काँच के बर्तन में भर कर रख लें और रोजाना खाएँ, यह स्वाद में तो अच्छा है ही आपकी सेहत के लिये बहुत लाभकारी है।

----------


## pathfinder

गुरूजी क्यूँ न इस सूत्र में अन्य मुरब्बे बनाने की विधियाँ भी बता दी जाएँ |यह सूत्र फिर मुरब्बों के लिए एक्सक्लूज़िव हो जायेगा |
तो पेश है बेल का मुरब्बा बनाने की विधि |बेल का मुरब्बा पेट के लिए बहुत फायदेमंद होता है ,कुछ हकीम सर दर्द के रोगियों को भी इसके सेवन की सलाह देते हैं |
आवश्यक सामग्री ( ढाई किलोग्राम के लिए)
1 किलोग्राम पकी हुयी बेल के बिना छिलकों वाले टुकड़े, 1.4 किलोग्राम चीनी, 1 चुटकी पिसा हुआ केसर, 1 चुटकी पिसा हुआ जायफल |

विधि-

    एक गहरा सॉस पैन लें| इसमें चौथाई भाग तक पानी भरें| इसके मुंह पर साफ़ महीन कपड़ा बाँध लें|
    अब इस कपडे के उपर बेलगिरी के टुकड़े रख दें| अब टुकड़ों के उपर कोई बर्तन उलटा ढक कर रख दें और सॉस पैन को आंच पर चढ़ा दें|
    जब इसमें उबाल आ जाए तो आंच हल्की कर दें| इस तरह भाप में टुकड़ों को नरम होने तक पकाएं, फिर नीचे उतार लें|
    अब चीनी में डेढ़ कप पानी डालकर दो तार की चाशनी बनाएं और इसमें बेल के नरम टुकड़े डाल दें| इसे धीमी आंच पर 5 से 6 मिनट तक पकाएं|
    अब इसमें केसर और जायफल मिला दें और दो मिनट बाद इसे उतार लें| अब इसको ठंडा होने के लिए रख दें|
    जब यह ठंडा हो जाए तो इसे मर्तबान में भरकर रख दें|

----------


## pathfinder

सेब का मुरब्बा बनाने की अत्यंत सरल विधि -
आवश्यक सामग्री :-1 kg साफ़ सुथरे सेब, 1 kg चीनी, 2 छोटे चम्मच नमक, 2 नींबू का रस, पानी आवश्यकतानुसार
विधि:-
सेबों को छीलकर उनके बीच का कड़ा भाग व बीज बाहर निकाल दें |पानी में नमक घोलकर छिले सेबों को उसमे डाल दें |चीनी में थोड़ा सा पानी और नींबू का रस डालकर एकतार की चाशनी बना लें |सेबों को पानी से निकालें व पोछकर चाशनी में डाल दें और नरम होने पर चाशनी सहित शीशे के मर्तबान में भर लें |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काफी सरल विधि बतायी है, लगता हैआपके  घर पे मेडम का राज है , आप लोग किचन मैं इसी तरह लगे रहे, ओर हमे जानकारी देते रहे .........आमीन

----------


## swami ji

*क्या बात हे आज पथ जी और गुरूजी सब मिलकर मुरबा बना रहे हे क्या ,,,,,, नमस्कार.

बहोत आचा कार्य हे ,,,*

----------


## sanjeetspice

bhuit badiya jankari hai

----------


## gremix

> सेब का मुरब्बा बनाने की अत्यंत सरल विधि -
> आवश्यक सामग्री :-1 kg साफ़ सुथरे सेब, 1 kg चीनी, 2 छोटे चम्मच नमक, 2 नींबू का रस, पानी आवश्यकतानुसार
> विधि:-
> सेबों को छीलकर उनके बीच का कड़ा भाग व बीज बाहर निकाल दें |पानी में नमक घोलकर छिले सेबों को उसमे डाल दें |चीनी में थोड़ा सा पानी और नींबू का रस डालकर एकतार की चाशनी बना लें |सेबों को पानी से निकालें व पोछकर चाशनी में डाल दें और नरम होने पर चाशनी सहित शीशे के मर्तबान में भर लें |


ये मैं जरूर बनाऊंगा

----------


## lotus1782

अच्छी जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है

----------


## READER

thanks, its good

----------


## Shri Vijay

धन्यवाद गुरूजी ,राजस्थान में अब आवले आने की शुरुवात हो चुकी हें, क्रपया मधु (हनी) वाले सूखे आवले केसे बनाते हें बताये

----------


## cutelovedear

आंवला कैन्डी (Amla Candy) आंवले के मुरब्बे का सूखा प्रतिरूप ही है. बच्चे को आंवले का मुरब्बा खाना पसन्द नहीं आता लेकिन आंवला कैन्डी बड़े मजे से खाते हैं. आंवला में पाये जाने वाले अनेक गुण हैं, इसमें विटामिन C की प्रचुर मात्रा निहित रहती है, आंवला किसी भी तरह से खाया जाय वह हमारे शरीर के लिये अत्यन्त लाभकारी है, आंवले से पाचन और शरीर की प्रतिरोधक क्षमता मजबूत होती है. इसका आयुर्वेद औषधि में काफी मात्रा में प्रयोग किया जाता है. ये आपको तंदुरुस्त रहने में मदद करेगा

----------


## cutelovedear

आंवला अक्टूबर से जनवरी तक बाजार में खूब मिलता है, इस समय तो आप ताजा ताजा आंवला अपने रोजाना के खाने में चटनी बनाकर, आंवले फ्राई या सूप में किसी भी तरह से प्रयोग में लाते रहिये.  आंवले को विभिन्न तरीके से स्टोर करके रखा जाता है जैसे आंवला पाउडर, आंवले का अचार, आंवले का मुरब्बा, आंवला मीठी चटनी, और आंवला कैन्डी इत्यादि, तो आइये आज हम आंवला की कैन्डी (Herbal Amla Candy) बनाकर तैयार करते हैं ये आंवला कैन्डी कभी भी खायी जा सकती है, आंवला कैन्डी (Amla Sweet Candy) मीठी या मसाले दार आप अपने स्वाद के अनुसार बनाकर तैयार कर लीजिये, तो आइये बनाना शुरू करते हैं आंवला कैन्डी. -Recipe for Amla Candy

----------


## cutelovedear

*आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Amla Candy*

आंवला (Indian Gooseberry)  - 1 किग्रा (30 - 35)चीनी - 700 ग्राम ( 3 1/2 कप)

----------


## cutelovedear

*विधि - How to prepare Amla Candy* 
आंवले को साफ पानी से धो लीजिये.
किसी बर्तन में इतना पानी डालकर उबालने रखिये कि आंवला उसमें अच्छी तरह डुब सके.

----------


## cutelovedear

उबलते पानी में आंवले डालिये और फिर से उबाल आने के बाद 2 मिनिट तक आंवले उबलने दीजिये, गैस फ्लेम बन्द कर दीजिये और इन आमलों को 5 मिनिट के लिये ढककर रख दीजिये. आंवलों को ठंडे पानी में मत डालिये, पानी को पहले उबलने दीजिये तब आवंले डाले.

----------


## cutelovedear

उबाले हुये आंवले को चलनी में डालकर पानी हटा दीजिये, ठंडा होने पर इनको चाकू की सहायता से काट कर फांके अलग अलग कर लीजिये और गुठली निकाल कर फैंक दीजिये.

----------


## cutelovedear

ये आंवले की कली किसी बड़े बर्तन में भरिये और 650 ग्राम चीनी ऊपर से भरकर रख दीजिये, बची हुई 50 ग्राम चीनी (आधा कप) का पाउडर बनाकर रख लीजिये.

----------


## cutelovedear

दूसरे दिन आप देखेगे सारी चीनी का शरबत बन गया है, आंवले के ट्कड़े उस शरबत में तैर रहे हैं.  आप इस शरबत को चमचे से चला कर, ढककर रख दीजिये.

----------


## cutelovedear

2-3 दिन बाद  यह आंवले के टुकड़े शरबत में तैरने के बजाय बर्तन के तले में  नीचे बैठ जायेंगे नहीं रहे हैं.  चीनी आंवले के अन्दर पर्याप्त मात्रा में भर चूकी है और वह भारी होकर नीचे तले में चले गये हैं.

----------


## cutelovedear

अब इस शरबत को चलनी से छान कर अलग कर दीजिये और चलनी में आंवले के टुकड़े रह जायेंगे, पूरी तरह से आंवले से शरबत निकल जाय तब इन टुकड़ों को थाली में डाल कर धूप में सुखा लीजिये.

----------


## cutelovedear

इन सूखे हुये आंवले के टुकड़ों में चीनी का पाउडर मिलाइये.  लीजिये ये आंवला कैन्डी (Amla Candy)  तैयार हो गई है़, यह कैन्डी आप कन्टेनर में भर कर रख लीजिये और रोजाना 6-7 टुकड़े खाइये, यह स्वाद में तो अच्छी है ही आपकी सेहत के लिये बड़ी फायदे मन्द हैं.

----------


## cutelovedear

*मसालेदार आंवला कैन्डी* 
आंवला कैन्डी को मसालेदार (Spicy Amla Candy) बनाने के लिये आप सूखी कैन्डी में पिसी हुई चीनी के साथ एक छोटी चम्मच काला नमक, आधा छोटी चम्मच काली मिर्च पाउडर और आधा छोटी चम्मच अमचूर पाउडर मिलाइये. जिन्हें एकदम मीठा पसंद नहीं हो तो वे चटपटी आमला कैन्डी (Spicy Amla Candy) खा सकते हैं

----------


## cutelovedear

*आंवले का शर्बत (Amla Sharbat)* 

आंवले से निकला मीठे शरबत को आप गाड़ा करके आने वाले गर्मियों के मोसम में ठंडा आंवले का शरबत बना कर पीजिये. शरबत को गाड़ा करने के लिये इस शरबत को गैस फ्लेम पर पकने रख दीजिये जब ये शरबत गाड़ा दिखाई देने लगे, शरबत को ठंडा कीजिये और छान कर किसी कांच या प्लास्टिक के एअर टाइट कन्टेनर में भर कर रख लीजिये. इसका शरबत का स्वाद आंवले का विशिष्ट फ्लेवर लिये हुये होता है. जो आंवले का मुरब्बा या चटनी पसंद करते हैं उन्हें यह शरबत पसंद आयेगा

----------

